# Help with Kubota drawbar



## jotul8e2 (Oct 30, 2014)

I have a Kubota with a drawbar that is just that - a bar.  I was hoping someone would know an easy way to attach/detach a small utility trailer I have with a 2" ball hitch.

The drawbar is approximately 2" wide X 1" thick and has a 3/4" hole for mounting... whatever.  I realize I could bolt in a 2" ball, but would like to come up with something that would go on and off quickly with a pin, rather than bolt on a ball every time I need it.

Does anyone know if such an attachment is made?  Or do I need to cut and weld my own?


----------



## Boiler74 (Oct 30, 2014)

http://omni-mfg.com/OMNI-Standard-Duty-Draw-Bar-Hitch-P320188.aspx


----------



## jotul8e2 (Oct 30, 2014)

It is my considered opinion that the affairs of this country should be turned over to the members of this forum - you guys know everything!

However, I suddenly realized that the solution is far simpler; the draw bar is attached to a receiver by a pin - I just need a second bar.

Thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## Jags (Oct 31, 2014)

jotul8e2 said:


> It is my considered opinion that the affairs of this country should be turned over to the members of this forum - you guys know everything!



Just ask us....


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 1, 2014)

Every draw bar I've dealt with had several holes in it.  So you could mount a 2" ball in one, and still have 7 more holes left to do whatever you want with.  A trailer doesn't have to be 100% centered behind you on a tractor, so the ball mount doesn't have to be in the middle hole if you need the middle hole for some thing else.  Personally I wouldn't buy a second draw bar.


----------



## jotul8e2 (Nov 1, 2014)

This particular bar runs longitudinally with the tractor chassis.  It is nothing more than a 1'" x 2" bar with some holes in it that slides into a receiver.  A ball would interfere with any other use in this case.  But thank you for your suggestion.  I will either buy another bar, or if orange paint is too expensive, just get a piece of steel and bore the holes myself.


----------



## bassJAM (Nov 1, 2014)

I see, I assumed it wast this type of draw bar


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 1, 2014)

jotul8e2 said:


> I have a Kubota with a drawbar that is just that - a bar.  I was hoping someone would know an easy way to attach/detach a small utility trailer I have with a 2" ball hitch.
> 
> The drawbar is approximately 2" wide X 1" thick and has a 3/4" hole for mounting... whatever.  I realize I could bolt in a 2" ball, but would like to come up with something that would go on and off quickly with a pin, rather than bolt on a ball every time I need it.
> 
> Does anyone know if such an attachment is made?  Or do I need to cut and weld my own?



I went to tractor supply and purchased a build your own hitch receiver tube ($20).  I welded that to my draw bar and can now insert ANYTHING that would go into the hitch of my truck onto my tractor as well.   Just like removing something from the receiver in your truck, all you have to do is pull the pin and slide it out.

That was my solution.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is a picture of what I did.  Purchased a 2" receiver tube and welded it to the bottom of my drawbar (or top if you prefer).  Now I can use a tri-ball, drop hitch, or any other attachment that works with my truck hitch.



Shame, I took off early today to go deer hunting and wanted to post this picture before I went in the woods.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 10, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> View attachment 143568
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of what I did.  Purchased a 2" receiver tube and welded it to the bottom of my drawbar (or top if you prefer).  Now I can use a tri-ball, drop hitch, or any other attachment that works with my truck hitch.
> ...



How are you going use it as a regular drawbar now, buy or make another drawbar?


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 11, 2014)

All I have ever used that drawbar for is pulling around a little trailer.  Like this I can take the tri-ball from my truck and voila!!

Maybe I haven't used it enough to know what else I should use it for.  What else would I use it for?


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 11, 2014)

We live on a farm so we use it for many things. The smallest tractor here is a Kubota L3940 41hp and a 2" will fit the hole in the drawbar on it. We've used the Kubota drawbar for, holding a clevis, raking hay, only once though, pulling a small grain drill, etc.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

I just mounted one of these on my 3 pt. hitch. Pull trailers and also hold my winch that is mounted on a two inch bar for receiver hitches. I have a long two inch bar to use it to lift the end of logs for skidding.


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 11, 2014)

Grateful11 said:


> We live on a farm so we use it for many things. The smallest tractor here is a Kubota L3940 41hp and a 2" will fit the hole in the drawbar on it. We've used the Kubota drawbar for, holding a clevis, raking hay, only once though, pulling a small grain drill, etc.


I can put a clevis into the receiver tube.  I don't have any of the other stuff, so I guess it's no big deal to me.





BrotherBart said:


> I just mounted one of these on my 3 pt. hitch. Pull trailers and also hold my winch that is mounted on a two inch bar for receiver hitches. I have a long two inch bar to use it to lift the end of logs for skidding.
> [/quote]
> Thought about buying one of these, but it was cheaper for me to weld the tube to my bar.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

smokedragon said:


> Thought about buying one of these, but it was cheaper for me to weld the tube to my bar.



For me it was cheaper than buying a welder and learning to weld.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 11, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I just mounted one of these on my 3 pt. hitch. Pull trailers and also hold my winch that is mounted on a two inch bar for receiver hitches. I have a long two inch bar to use it to lift the end of logs for skidding.


What's great about those is that you drop down your 3 pt. and back up and raise up the ball into your trailer and you're done.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 11, 2014)

Yep did that today for the first time. Sweet!


----------



## smokedragon (Nov 11, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> For me it was cheaper than buying a welder and learning to weld.




If you saw all the holes in my bush hog, it is cheaper for me to own a welder.  The drawbar (and other projects) are just a happy offshoot.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 12, 2014)

Northern has a good deal on a 3 point receiver hitch sleeve right now for $120
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200514274_200514274?isSearch=24634


----------



## Curt15 (May 12, 2018)

smokedragon said:


> I went to tractor supply and purchased a build your own hitch receiver tube ($20).  I welded that to my draw bar and can now insert ANYTHING that would go into the hitch of my truck onto my tractor as well.   Just like removing something from the receiver in your truck, all you have to do is pull the pin and slide it out.
> 
> That was my solution.




I would never put one that short because it's going to hit your tires and you can't turn very sharp.Curt15


----------



## Curt15 (May 12, 2018)

smokedragon said:


> I can put a clevis into the receiver tube.  I don't have any of the other stuff, so I guess it's no big deal to me.




I have a MX5200 HST, a 2"ball fits fine. Very rarely use it. We have one on the center of a 3 point draw bar so we can use hydraulic s to lift with.


----------

